# parental care



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

How will i know if the parents will take care of the tads? I have my limit of tads right now that I want, so i decided to leave it to the parents. The tads are soon to hatch, but I have not seen the male ever visit the film cup. Does he do it when I am at school? 

what will happen if I leave the tads? Last, and strongest left standing?

edit* I forgot to ask if touching the film canister, and taking it out to get a better look will throw them off and make them not return?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Im guessing they are your Vents? If you want them to raise themselves, I like to use dixy cups for them to transport. I have not had any luck with parent raising(mine are just not good parents), so I raise them myself. I have disrupted egg fertilization and tad feeding, but they still come back. 

Best,

W


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Ya, but the thing is I dont want to raise any more right now. I want to see what happens while the take care of them. But my question is, will they? Whether or not they are good parents does not matter much to me.
But thanks for the answer, it answered part of my question.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Well anyway, i saw the Male with the 1 of the 4 tads on its back today. so that means I for sure have 2 males.

Well thanks for all the replies you really helped out. :|


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, sometimes the only people reading are people like me. Really new and no specific frog answers.

Now if you have a question in my areas of expertise, I'm there for ya! 8)

Edited to say...............rabbits, I know rabbits. We showed rabbits nationally for about ten years. At one point, my son's herd numbered around 250!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

ya we had a buck, Cameron, his father won grand champion, we had a few litters, but had trouble selling them around here. Only person who bought them was ACE hardware. 

No where near 250!! :lol:


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

One of my son's rabbits won Best in Show at the national convention in Tulsa, OK over 16,000 rabbits! That was a great trip!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

They WILL take care of your tads, but for 1st timers mine failed and just were not good at it. Different frog's characteristics vary, so yours may be teh gentlest parents out there  . Any more Q's, let us know.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

he now has 2 tads on his back!! Cool!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

My male has deposited the 2 tads in 2 different locations. But I have yet to see a feeder egg? Have they forgoten about their tads? It has been 3-4 days, so I put in a tadbite. 

Do they think their work is done?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Many times the feeder eggs will be consumed very rapidly and you won't see evidence of them unless you happen to observe the viv while the female is actively engaged in feeding the tad. 

Even if the parents don't care for the tads, they will do fine with drowned FFs and the like. No need to add tadpole bites to their containers.

Bill


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

